# A even warmer and less snowy winter ahead according to the new issue of The Old Farmers Almanac!



## Michael6268 (Aug 9, 2016)

Fresh off the press! Almost the whole nation is going to be very warm and little snow for the upcoming 2016 - 2017 winter. Probably true the way last winter and this summer are going. Looks like we'll all be saving money again this year!


----------



## Jags (Aug 10, 2016)

SNOWY - Jags loses again.


----------



## peakbagger (Aug 10, 2016)

Cold and Wet for NH, I guess I had better double check my stack covers


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 10, 2016)

I'm in upstate NY.  We had a great winter this past season.  Another mild year would allow me to get another 2 cord ahead.  I'm all for that


----------



## Dobish (Aug 10, 2016)

i guess the wood that I haven't gotten around to splitting will still dry out


----------



## NoGoodAtScreenNames (Aug 10, 2016)

It can be warmer than average as long as it's cold enough to keep a fire going. 

The long range National Weather Service forecast isn't really predicting anything special yet.  I'd trust them a lot more. The OFA is fun to talk about but their "methodology" is a little suspect.  

http://www.almanac.com/content/how-we-predict-weather


----------



## Dobish (Aug 10, 2016)

last year we had 65º in january....


----------



## jharkin (Aug 10, 2016)

We where playing baseball with the kids in the yard on Christmas morning. Had to open windows because the oven was roasting us.  Don't want to repeat that....


----------



## begreen (Aug 10, 2016)

NOAA shows warmer in the south but an equal chance to go either way in the north. Of course this is just a long range climate prediction which can be quite off some years.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 11, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> I'm in upstate NY.  We had a great winter this past season.  Another mild year would allow me to get another 2 cord ahead.  I'm all for that



Hehheh . . . your idea of a "great" winter matches my wife's definition, but not mine.  I thought it was a lousy winter . . . only rode the sled three times I think in total.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 11, 2016)

I kinda suspect and suspected this coming winter will be very similar to last year . . . as I recall the last time New England had a mild, low-snow winter due to El Nino (or is it Nina, I can never remember) the next year's winter was a near repeat -- just a little more cold and a little more snowy.

I would also not be surprised to see a wet, rainy Fall since Mother Nature seems to have a way of balancing things out and right now Spring and Summer have been fairly dry and rain-free for us up here . . . and if that happens I can always fall back on my grandfather's ol' weather nugget -- "If the farm pond is full in the Fall, there will not be a whole lot of snow in the winter."


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 11, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> Hehheh . . . your idea of a "great" winter matches my wife's definition, but not mine.  I thought it was a lousy winter . . . only rode the sled three times I think in total.



I ride motorcycles..so yeah.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 12, 2016)

firefighterjake said:


> I would also not be surprised to see a wet, rainy Fall since Mother Nature seems to have a way of balancing things out and right now Spring and Summer have been fairly dry and rain-free for us up here . . . and if that happens I can always fall back on my grandfather's ol' weather nugget -- "If the farm pond is full in the Fall, there will not be a whole lot of snow in the winter."




Jake, we are in a full blown drought - and all the predictions I've heard is that its expected to be long term.  At least here in Mass its been all over the news.





> *National Drought Summary for August 9, 2016*
> *New England, the Northeast, and the Great Lakes Region*
> Little or no precipitation fell on most areas, leading to intensifying and expanding dryness and drought in many areas. Extreme drought (D3) was introduced in northeast Massachusetts where 90-day rainfall deficits exceeded 8 inches. In other drought areas, shortfalls of 4 to 7 inches were common during this period. Areas of D1 and D2 in northern Pennsylvania, western New York, Ohio, lower Michigan, and eastern Indiana expanded significantly.
> http://droughtmonitor.unl.edu/Home/RegionalDroughtMonitor.aspx?northeast



http://www.boston.com/news/local-news/2016/07/24/west-coast-style-weather-strikes-northeastern-us


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 12, 2016)

I'm loving the drought.  No more mowing the lawn all the time.


----------



## Jags (Aug 12, 2016)

I know where your missing rain is....


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 12, 2016)

Jags said:


> SNOWY - Jags loses again.


Me too  So what they're saying is a normal year here...


----------



## begreen (Aug 13, 2016)

Dry here and no rain in sight. The lawn has been crunchy since mid-July, though I still have to mow the dandelions on occasion.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 13, 2016)

Last winter tied 1 other year for the lowest fuel use in the 28 years im living in the same house. 3 Ton solid fuel. Highest years were 6 to 7 ton. Quite a difference. I have to say adding insulation and air sealing from time to time helps a great deal as well.


----------



## BrotherBart (Aug 13, 2016)

With the Almanac's record for accuracy this tells me to lay in more wood in the shed, service the snow plow and get the long john's patched.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 13, 2016)

Too bad we cant store this scorching heat wave and open it back up in the middle of winter.


----------



## firefighterjake (Aug 14, 2016)

After the Winter is over I always forget to look back and see what the Farmer's Almanac and Old Farmer's Almanac predicted to see just how accurate or inaccurate they were . . .

Then again I always figure to lay in enough wood and supplies for a long winter regardless of predictions . . . that way I'm all set regardless.


----------



## jharkin (Aug 14, 2016)

We are now 8 inches below normal rainfall for the year.  The latest from the Sunday paper is that they are warning residents to start watching their trees- reports of older (75+) and already stressed trees dying without warning. Leaves are starting to fall and my fence and mailbox feel loose because the soil is so dry.

A number of towns - mostly in the red area have now gone to third level water restrictions - no outside watering period, not even hand watering.


----------



## Seasoned Oak (Aug 14, 2016)

Seems rainfall is getting more erratic and unpredictable as the climate heats up. Some areas getting none and others getting way too much all at once. Every week, devastating floods somewhere from torrential rainfall.


----------



## NoGoodAtScreenNames (Aug 15, 2016)

jharkin said:


> View attachment 182967
> 
> 
> We are now 8 inches below normal rainfall for the year.  The latest from the Sunday paper is that they are warning residents to start watching their trees- reports of older (75+) and already stressed trees dying without warning. Leaves are starting to fall and my fence and mailbox feel loose because the soil is so dry.
> ...





I'm in that red section. So far we're not subject to anything too draconian yet. It seems the last week or so we've gotten back to a normal summer with thunderstorms every few days dropping about 0.5 inches per week. 

It has been tough on the trees. There's a lot of big old ones failing.  I had a huge section of an oak fall off in my yard - it's an old tree but I'm sure the drought didn't help. Tree companies around here have been swamped. I have one that I like but I had to go to one a few towns over since my first choice was booking 3 months out and only doing estimates for emergency work.


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 16, 2016)

So whats this about?  Do they report less snow and more snow and cold all at the same time?
http://farmersalmanac.com/weather-outlook/2017-winter-forecast/


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2016)

Last year


----------



## sportbikerider78 (Aug 16, 2016)

LOL....maybe they were a few standard deviations off the norm.


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2016)

They got the PacNW right at least, but then we are wet and mild most winters.


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 16, 2016)

How accurate were they for modelling summer?


----------



## begreen (Aug 16, 2016)

Not so good


----------



## Lake Girl (Aug 16, 2016)

So .... plan for the worst winter and you can take what comes


----------



## blades (Aug 16, 2016)

Trouble with mild and snowy is the stuff is like wet cement to move and sets up even harder.


----------



## Michael6268 (Aug 19, 2016)

sportbikerider78 said:


> So whats this about?  Do they report less snow and more snow and cold all at the same time?
> http://farmersalmanac.com/weather-outlook/2017-winter-forecast/
> 
> View attachment 182996





That's the Farmers Almanac. The one referred to is the "Old" Farmer's Almanac. I believe the original Almanac. 225 yrs this year...


----------



## fbelec (Aug 20, 2016)

the old farmers almanac was wrong for 2016 this summer is warm and dry and the winter of 2016 we had next to nothing for snow which left us in may short of water. the op michael 6268 post said that the mass area will be mild and snowy and new hampshire to be cold and wet. how do you get wet from cold and snow from mild. somebody must have been reading the favorite beer post on this site when writing up the forecast.


----------

